# Prevent and Problem visit, help!



## sarann28 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has had this situation: 20 year old patient came in for prevent, provider wasn't able to do pelvic exam due to menses. Patient came back 2-3 weeks later for her pap, an STD screening was done. But the patient never mentioned she had any problems. Would you still bill out the visit for the pap or is it a continuation from the prevent? Also, do you know if there any resources on this, need to educate provider!

Thanks,

Sara


----------



## gailmc (Sep 29, 2010)

What we have done when this occurs is bill the first visit as a preventive visit, and then bill the ancillary services (labs for STD and pap smear) on the second visit with no E/M.  I do not have any references, we just chalk it up to good patient care.  Now, if the patient brought up additional issues, then we would charge an office visit as long as the issue is not included in a physical.


----------



## sarann28 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Prevent with Problem Visit*

There was no problem, thats the kicker! Thanks for your input!


----------

